# Uneven sweating while not being ridden



## amigoboy (Feb 14, 2014)

Listen to his belly, Keep an Eye on him and be ready to call the vet...........sounds like colic.


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

The term I would use is NQR. He's not quite right. You know your horse....and he's not his usual self. I'd second amigoboy --- watch him closely. NQR can be nothing...or it can get serious quickly. I'm posting this 12 hours after you did and hopefully, by now he's fine. Or he isn't and you're dealing with it. Good luck!


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Not all colics cause horses to roll and any backing off food like that would immediately get me to call the veterinarian. Whatever it is, it's painful and a concern for him and with horses it's better safe than sorry calling for professional medical help in those sorts of situations.

I have several times observed strange sweating patterns in horses who are in pain. I had a mare recovering from early aspiration pneumonia (post a botched stomach tubing by an inexperienced veterinarian) who sweated preferentially on the hindquarters and especially on any of the injection sites we had used for the antibiotics (hindquarter and neck, patches around these sites on top of more generalised hindquarter sweating).

I've also observed odd sweating patterns on horses with impaction colics who also weren't necessarily rolling, and in a horse with a suspected pedunculated lipoma (stalked tumour inside abdomen), and in mares given medications to induce oestrus, and in a mare who was bleeding internally after foaling.

It's always a sign of unwellness when it's not obviously caused by heat or exercise.

Taking your horse's temperature and heart rate are good at times you are suspecting illness. If you know your horse's normal resting temperature and heart rate, you will know what's not normal: Elevated temperature and heart rate at rest are sure signs of stress and/or pain.

In this instance the stress and pain are pretty clear already though.


----------



## amigoboy (Feb 14, 2014)

Jump in Quick here, hope the crisis is over and all is well.

FUTURE INFO ALL!
Good idea to have to have a thermomiter and stethascope at hand so you can moniter the horses condition.
The first Thing the vet will ask is "what is the temp - resperation - pulse.
Stethascopes can be bought cheap like at Wall-Mart, you don´t have too invest in the latest Hi-Tech.


----------



## AlottaBitCountry (Aug 11, 2012)

Well this morning he has a small patch of sweating on his upper hip but besides that is completely normal, and I was able to see that he defecated and urinated. Ate all his hay and grain and still had some water in his pale. 

We already had a vet appt scheduled for today for all shots and coggins, health certificates etc for when I go back to school so I will ask when we get there about the sweating. 

I do know his back, right at the hips is sore or something like I said and maybe that has to do with it, not sure. I will have to ask but at least I already had an appointment!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AlottaBitCountry (Aug 11, 2012)

HagonNag said:


> The term I would use is NQR. He's not quite right. You know your horse....and he's not his usual self. I'd second amigoboy --- watch him closely. NQR can be nothing...or it can get serious quickly. I'm posting this 12 hours after you did and hopefully, by now he's fine. Or he isn't and you're dealing with it. Good luck!



Yep checked on him this morning again and he was rumbling away wanting his grain as usual and back to his normal routine habit. I seen he did urinate and dedicate and ate up all his food and had some water too. 

I try not to call the vet over every little thing without true consideration because I don't have that kind of money and. I took him every time I thought of something I would be broke and nothing ends up wrong lol I've done that a handful of times already thinking oh no and the vet says nothing is wrong lol 

But yes he is normal ted this morning but I will double check when we go in today anyways!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Consider ulcers and discuss that with the vet. Sweating over the right hind leg area was a symptom for my horse though I didn't know it at the time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Do you have access to a good equine chiropractor?

It has been my personal experience, when a horse sweats a lot more on one side than the other, he is in great discomfort on the opposite side.

I have seen that type of "singular sweating" on all my horses if the opposite side of their body is stressed. I've tested that theory by keeping quiet when the chiro adjusted them, THEN I asked which side was the worse. It was always the opposite side of the most sweat because the good side is stressing trying to compensate for the bad side.

That may not be the case but, with your horse being a ranch horse, it is possible he twisted wrong when he was pivoting to go after a cow and is stressed on the other hip

As far as colic or ulcers, both of those are possible to add to the pot, with all this heat-added stress.

Do you have another horse that can go to work in the place of this one, until you get things figured out?


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

FWIW I would NOT of grained him..


----------



## AlottaBitCountry (Aug 11, 2012)

Vet seen him today and didn't see anything wrong, must have just been tired or humid. Been completely normal since morning came around. 

He gets grain everyday, so I gave him his Thule doet and checked on him. 

Thanks everyone for the advice, he is fine.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

walkinthewalk said:


> Do you have access to a good equine chiropractor?
> 
> It has been my personal experience, when a horse sweats a lot more on one side than the other, he is in great discomfort on the opposite side.
> 
> I have seen that type of "singular sweating" on all my horses if the opposite side of their body is stressed.


I have nothing against chiropractors - I really value the advice of one super chiropractor for an old back injury of mine - and it may be true that the sweating may also happen on the opposite side of the actual problem - or even in unrelated areas (similar principle to referred pain). With the needle injection sites this was obviously happening in the _same place_. So I guess we can say that sweating may happen on the same side as a problem (as in sweating around injuries / injection sites), or on opposite sides to the problem (as per WITW's post), or in unrelated areas altogether. Figuring out which case applies will be some detective work in each instance! And, of course, there may be more than one problem!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Yes, but "normal" sweating should be relatively symmetrical.


----------

